# trying to start a small excavation business



## mattfenner (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been in excavation almost all of my working career and figure its time to start my own small company and see where it goes I'm currently living in western south dakota and would like some advice on how to go out and get the jobs to get my name out there I planned on renting the equipment that I'd need for each job I'd like to start with basements or septic tanks I've got a 3/4 ton Dodge diesel with a gooseneck trailer that would be capable of hauling a smaller backhoe I believe would I need a cdl to do so in south dakota? I appreciate any help from anybody thanks!!!


----------



## cleanfillnet (Sep 15, 2012)

I can help you with getting dump sites for you fill. 

__________________
Free Clean Fill 
Need it? Have it? Trade it!
www.cleanfill.net


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya really need to decide if ya wanna be a welder or an excavator. If you are gonna go the excavation route you still have to be licensed by the state to do septics and install sewer and water. And that is for south Dakota


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

*Wrong Time*

Now is not the time to start.
With the down turn in the economy the last couple years and no change in site, the work that is available is being bid at low prices just to get some work to have some cash flow.
In this present time you would be trying to compete with contractors that have their machines paid for vs you trying to make equipment rental payments on top of all the rest of the costs of doing business.
I think you should travel some distance from your town and ask other contractors questions, since you are not their competition they should give you some very valuable advise that may open your eyes to what its really like out there.:thumbsup:
I'm not putting you down or our desire to be a contractor its just easier when the work is plentyfull not like now. In my opinion it would be a bad idea to do it right now.
Now if your in part of the oil patch over their; the work needed to get done may exceed the present contractors capacity, that's when you want to start a construction business.:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2012)

Down turn aside I just opened my bussiness in June with a former boss as a partner and we have too much work right now. It is all about the market and your marketing ability. Figure out what isn't being done well in your area and do it.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Down turn aside I just opened my bussiness in June with a former boss as a partner and we have too much work right now. It is all about the market and your marketing ability. Figure out what isn't being done well in your area and do it.




I've seen a lot of new companies have too much work... It is usually the case of too low of prices, and trying to rob Peter to pay Paul.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

The world belongs to those who hustle. Construction is a field that lends itself to those who hustle on a continuous basis. Fortunately, greater opportunities exist during a recession than during boom times. 

The best time to start is now. Some of the greatest companies on the planet were started during the great depression and even in the last few years we have seen great companies spawn from nothing and experience solid growth and profit. It's happening all around you....it's just hard to see because the fog is thick. You just better have a plan of attack, think things through and work on developing a solid business model.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My best friend has been working for a small excavating company since high school. Couple of pans, dozers, dump trucks, excavators, scrapers, etc. 4 man operation. 

It is a tough market to compete in but I will tell you where the real money is. Do think its in running a 250,000 dollar piece of equipment with tons of maintenance cost, insurance, transportation cost, etc at $150/hr. Or running a nice $30-50,000 skid loader, or mini excavator at $100/hr. If you can get the market where you are and want to make money bigger is not always better.

If there is any competition in excavation it is a tough business to make money in. The other thing I hear is that there is no money in buying a half way decent dump truck and trucking dirt or stone. Another tough thing to make money at. If you can stay busy running a skid loader/mini you've got a good shot at making some money.


----------



## Barrs (Jan 10, 2021)

mattfenner said:


> I've been in excavation almost all of my working career and figure its time to start my own small company and see where it goes I'm currently living in western south dakota and would like some advice on how to go out and get the jobs to get my name out there I planned on renting the equipment that I'd need for each job I'd like to start with basements or septic tanks I've got a 3/4 ton Dodge diesel with a gooseneck trailer that would be capable of hauling a smaller backhoe I believe would I need a cdl to do so in south dakota? I appreciate any help from anybody thanks!!!


Any combination of vehicles with a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001 pounds or more, provided the gross vehicle weight rating of the vehicles being towed *is* in excess of 10,000 pounds


----------

